# Ceiling Fan Install



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello all, I am looking to add a ceiling fan. Any recommendations or guidance? Does it have to be a 12v rv type fan or can I install a regular home style fan that runs off shore power only?

They are on sale right now at Home Depot for $29 an dthe cheapest RV 12V fan I have found is about $150. We typically camp with full hookups, so no worries about having it when dry camping, besides we have a fantastic fan in living room, so we wouldn't be completely without.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

John and I did it. It is one of our very favorite mods. We have found it especially usefull during the heating season. If you are able to look here in our proile/gallery, you can see a couple of pics that I posted. 
It was pretty easy. Our fiver has an electrical outlet in the ceiling right near the door. That is where we tapped the 1110volt line. We got the fan at Lowes, purchased about 5 feet of 14g wire, and that was about it. We do not dry camp, so we saw no need in purchsing one of the more expensive 12v fans. 
I have other pix if you need them. PM me for them or with any other questions. Phillip


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

jdpm said:


> John and I did it. It is one of our very favorite mods. We have found it especially usefull during the heating season. If you are able to look here in our proile/gallery, you can see a couple of pics that I posted.
> It was pretty easy. Our fiver has an electrical outlet in the ceiling right near the door. That is where we tapped the 1110volt line. We got the fan at Lowes, purchased about 5 feet of 14g wire, and that was about it. We do not dry camp, so we saw no need in purchsing one of the more expensive 12v fans.
> I have other pix if you need them. PM me for them or with any other questions. Phillip


Glad to hear it is possible and fairly easy, I hope. other concensus?

Jim


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Must be nice to have the room to put one in. My side slide out is in the way for me.


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

Jonbee:

Adding a Ceiling Fan is one of my upcoming projects but first I had to add the second AC unit then convert to 50 amp service. I am calling it the Texas Summer upgrade package.

As usual the project is straight forward and simple to describe but the devil is in the details and the details is where the challenge is. Find a spot to secure the fan to the ceiling and run some wire to it! See how simple it sounds.

Securing the fan to the ceiling is pretty straightforward but running the wire can be a challenge if you have to run the wire back to the power distribution panel! Not hard but time consuming and often takes several beverages. Just be careful about having too many helpers drinking beverages that affect their logic. Especially if you paid for the beverages!

If you can find a power source nearby like jdpm did it is an easy installation. Just make sure that if you can tap into an existing circuit the circuit can handle the loads.

Others can chime in on calculating Electrical Circuit loads but I am considering adding the fan to an AC circuit to minimize the time spent fishing wire. One AC unit pulls 13 amps and one 14 amps. Each is on a 20 amp dedicated circuit and are on seperate legs in the new power distribution panel. Depending on the amp draw of the fan I may or may not be able to do it the easy way but I hope so!

Have fun and keep us updated.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

On most 5'ers I see the cieling fans are 120V models (they are too cheap to buy the 12V fans as well!









I'd reccomend trying to install a switch for it on a wall somewhere. More work, but then you can just hit a switch to turn it off.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Nathan said:


> On most 5'ers I see the cieling fans are 120V models (they are too cheap to buy the 12V fans as well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or you could install a fan remote and not have to run wires to a switch at all!


----------

